# Mini USA announces winner of 'Mini Originals' design package



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*College sophomore Alex Coyle will unveil her "MINI Originals" design at the New York International Auto Show next week*

*Woodcliff Lake, NJ - April 8, 2014*&#8230; The wait is over! The MINI community voted Alex Coyle's "DeLux" as their favorite "MINI Originals" design package. Part of the larger Final Test Test Drives contest designed to support the launch of the new MINI Hardtop, Alex Coyle's blacklight-influenced MINI Hardtop was voted number one by the MINI community over nine other unique owner-developed design packages. A limited number of vehicles (up to 56) with Coyle's "DeLux" package will be available for order on MINIUSA.com and through MINI dealerships across the country beginning next week through 2014.

MINI USA's Final Test Test Drives contest kicked off in November and asked past and present MINI owners to submit a video or photo about what features of the new MINI Hardtop they were most revved up about testing before the third generation of the iconic MINI arrives at dealerships this spring. The initiative is the centerpiece of an integrated marketing campaign created by MINI's long-time agency BSSP.

Following more than 800 submissions, nine winners and a "fan favorite" voted on by the MINI community were selected to have their test drives brought to life by MINI and captured on video. The ten winners then had a chance to sit with an illustrator and create their very own unique MINI design and options package.

"MINI has always been and will continue to be about embracing and engaging our owners and keeping them at the center of our thinking and actions," said Tom Salkowsky, Department Head, MINI Marketing. "The Final Test Test Drives program is another example of that engagement and we are thrilled to announce Alex's winning design as well as thank the other nine owners for their unwavering support and participation."

Alex Coyle's "DeLux" design package won the hearts and minds of the tightly knit MINI community and helped her Motor straight into MINI folklore. Coyle, a sophomore studying creative advertising and photography at Virginia Commonwealth University in Richmond, VA, was inspired by light and designed her "MINI Originals" package to stand out at night.

"'Lux' is the root meaning of 'light,'" explains Coyle. "After I went through all the options I had available to customize the car I went for all the bells and whistles and created what I call a "Deluxe" model. The result was 'DeLux'".

To view Alex's design, along with the nine other "MINI Originals" and their test drive videos please visit MINIFTTD.com. Alex Coyle's "DeLux" MINI Hardtop will be on display at the New York International Auto Show beginning on the first Press Preview Day on April 16th and through the remainder of the show until April 27th.


----------

